# On the 2ww - when does implantation happen?



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

Does anyone know how long after ET implantation happens?


----------



## MAQUIB (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi,
I've had two blasts transferred on Day 5 and the doctor told me that they hatch on day 5 or 6. I suppose that they implant immediately after.
Sorry I cannot be more precise.
Maqui


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi MandyPandy,

Hope this helps:

Dee
****************************************

*This is what happens in a 2 day transfer:* 
1dpt...Embryo is growing and developing
2dpt...Embryo is growing and developing
3dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
4dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
5dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
6dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
7dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
8dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & foetal cells 
9dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops 
11dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops 
12dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT

*This is what happens in a 3 day transfer:* 
1dpt...Embryo is growing and developing 
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
7dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & foetal cells 
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
9dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops 
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT

*This is what happens in a 5 day transfer (blasts):*
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
5dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & foetal cells 
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
7dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops 
8dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops 
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT


----------



## EVA1974 (May 17, 2010)

This is really helpful, thank you.

Eva


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

Thank you soooo much!  That is really helpful.

I am currently 2dpt3det.  I know I'm at blastocyst stage  now as we had another one left in the lab and it is now a high grade blast frosty.


----------

